# El programa se emite los miércoles en...



## Synai

Hallo!

Tengo dificultad para expresar en alemán algunas frases de este texto. ¿Podría alguien ayudarme con ello?

Me encanta ver un famoso [muy conocido] programa de literatura en la televisión francesa. El programa *se emite* los miércoles por la noche *en *France 5, pero prefiero verlo con amigos el fin de semana [*a través de* *internet / en la Mediateca*]. Los domingos suelen venir [a mi casa] dos amigos a comer, después vemos juntos el programa y seguido *lo comentamos [debatimos sobre él]*, mientras *tomamos *repostería casera y té o café.

Ich sehe gern eine bekannte Literatursendung im französischen Fernsehen. Die Sendung *wird* jeden Mittwochabend *bei/auf [¿?]* France 5 gesandt. Allerdings schaue ich sie lieber zusammen mit Freunden am Wochenende* in* der Mediathek. Sonntags kommen oft zwei Freunden zum Mittagessen, dann schauen wir die Sendung und anschließend *plaudern darüber*. *Dazu gibt es* immer hausgemachtes Gebäck und Tee oder Kaffee.

Vielen Dank im Voraus.


----------



## bwprius

Ich sehe gerne eine berühmte [bekannte] Literatursendung im französischen Fernsehen. Die Sendung *wird *am Mittwochabend auf France 5 *ausgestrahlt*, aber ich ziehe es vor, sie mit Freunden am Wochenende [*im Internet / in der Mediathek*] zu sehen. Sonntags kommen gewöhnlich zwei Freunde [zu mir nach Hause], um zu Mittag zu essen, dann sehen wir uns gemeinsam die Sendung an und *sprechen* / *diskutieren oft darüber*, *während *wir hausgemachtes Gebäck essen und Tee oder Kaffee trinken.


----------



## Synai

Tausend Dank!


----------



## Alemanita

Synai said:


> Ich sehe gern eine bekannte Literatursendung im französischen Fernsehen. Die Sendung *wird* jeden Mittwochabend *bei/auf [¿?]* France 5 gesandt. Allerdings schaue ich sie lieber zusammen mit Freunden am Wochenende* in* der Mediathek. Sonntags kommen oft zwei Freunden zum Mittagessen, dann schauen wir die Sendung und anschließend *plaudern darüber*. *Dazu gibt es* immer hausgemachtes Gebäck und Tee oder Kaffee.



Bwprius hat so manches verändert bzw. verbessert.
Ich selbst hätte an deiner Version nur zwei Sachen korrigiert: 
- auf France5 gesendet
- plaudern wir darüber
Ich finde, der Rest ist Geschmacksache. Grammatikalisch falsch ist mMn nichts.


----------



## Synai

Gracias a ambos Me resulta muy útil conocer dónde están los errores. Pero tampoco me importan los cambios y las mejoras, eso me permite aprender más y mejor.


----------



## Alemanita

Oh, ich entdecke gerade einen weiteren Grammatikfehler:


Synai said:


> Sonntags kommen oft zwei Freunden zum Mittagessen


Richtig ist: ... kommen zwei Freunde ...


----------



## Synai

Vielen Dank!


----------

